# Cream Team, Hello Kitty and Grand Duo's



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

Cream Team:
Top to bottom;
Creme Anglaise, Petite Indulgence, Melt in Your mouth and Partial to Pink.






Hello Kitty:
Something about pink Nail Laquer, Strayin' Lipstick, Mimmy, Nice kitty and Sweet strawberry lipglasses, Pretty Baby BP, Fun & games and Tippy BPB and Pink fish TLC










Small Bag, Too Dolly palette and the 214 brush (BBR)





Grand Duo's:
Hot Planet, Grand Duo and Light over Dark.


----------



## *shopaholic* (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy


----------



## n_c (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice stuff nunu.


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome haul!  Enjoy all your new things!


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Willa (Apr 7, 2009)

Those lip gloss look soooooooo yummy...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome Haul, Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waiting for a new FOTD with your new Goodies


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice haul!  I'm skipping Grand Duos due to overspending, but yours are pretty.  Great choices.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great stuff!!! Lots to play with


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 7, 2009)

so many pretty things! have fun!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 8, 2009)

great haul! grand duo looks amazing!


----------



## kariii (Apr 8, 2009)

awww how pretty!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome haul, love those creamsheen glasses...


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait to play!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome haul!! Enjoy!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks hun


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome haul!!! Enjoy your wonderful goodies!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 11, 2009)

Great haul nunu, you have some of my favorites there. Tippy is LOVEEEE >_<!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Apr 11, 2009)

great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mmmm pink fish and cremesheen glass!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 11, 2009)

yummie haul NuNu!! <3


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2009)

Awesome haul Nora!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks girls


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 13, 2009)

Enjoy! Those Duos look yummy!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 13, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy it.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazing Haul! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## michthr (Apr 13, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## sheznolady (Apr 17, 2009)

What a girly-licious haul!

Those Grand Duos will give you a scrumptuously sunkissed glo!

MUAAAH!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Asphyxia (Apr 17, 2009)

nice goodies...enjoy because you're worth it!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 23, 2009)

Enjoy your new items *nunu! *The HK makes me


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice haul .Enjoy! How are you liking your grand duos blushes?


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jojo_makeuplvr* 

 
_Very nice haul .Enjoy! How are you liking your grand duos blushes?_

 
So far i have only tried hot planet. I really like minerlize blushes in general


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

that too dolly palette looks great!!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 28, 2009)

Great haul!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 28, 2009)

That's some haul right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the Grand Duo collection ... Waiting for it to release here !!


----------



## nunu (Apr 28, 2009)

You'll love them!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 28, 2009)

Yay


----------



## mrs_pidji (Apr 28, 2009)

i  want  those glosses )))


----------

